# Tail Fins Are Shredded/Frayed



## BearFish96 (Jul 17, 2009)

Hello, My fish's tails are shredded. I don't know why. I am pretty sure it's not finrot since I just got him yesterday and cleaned his tank. I am wondering if he may have gotten sucked into the filter and got his tails shredded. 

Also there is another issue: my fish is being overly agressive. It saw it's reflection in the tank today and flared up and started to swim around in a huff which was pretty funny. But then it just started to stare at it's reflection for hours. It even headbutted it's reflection twice! I am worried that this may cause problems for his health. I know it's normal for betta fish to be agressive but he seems positively enraged! :-(


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

How strong is the filter, and do you think you can turn it down alittle....??
And you can out white paper or something around the tank to prevent his flarring!


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

What do you have for decorations? What kind of tank do you have him in? It is very possible it could be from the filter inlet. Also could be he is nipping his fins from stress.


----------



## BearFish96 (Jul 17, 2009)

neenjar said:


> What do you have for decorations? What kind of tank do you have him in? It is very possible it could be from the filter inlet. Also could be he is nipping his fins from stress.


For his decorations he has 2 plastic plants, a little castle, and a hollow plaster tree trunk I got from the pet store. As for the filter I think he may have swam under it and it sucked him in since the current is not so strong that he would get sucked in from a distance, but if not it could be that. Also about the agressiveness, he stopped for now but if he does it again i'm going to put a cardboard barrier on that wall. Would that be a good thing to do?


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I am sure it was his filter! 
And the cardboard will work! :]


----------



## BearFish96 (Jul 17, 2009)

crowntail lover said:


> I am sure it was his filter!
> And the cardboard will work! :]



Ah, okay thanks.


Also, the fish in your avatar looks like it's the father of my fish! They are so similar!


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

Yeah, I thought the same thing as you, and it turned out to be a horrible case of finrot. Anyways, just be very observant of your fish, and you may want to medicate just in case the damage to fins brings along any lingering bacteria, being that he is more susceptible since being injured...hope all turns out well.


----------

